# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  Bathroom vanity

## joez

Hi all, havent been posting much thought i put up some pics of a bathroom vanity i have just finished as part of our reno... 
Vantiy was made using MR laminate coated mdf and painted in Mirotone 2pac paint. Top is granite. Hinges from blum drawer slides from hafele. 
Pic 1 Is the first dry fit of the unit is measures approx 1200x600mm
Pic 2 is the unit with drawers and doors
Pic 3 is the finished unpainted product
Pic 4 is the completed unit with mirror and sink
Pic 5 unit installed
Pic 6 Completed unit, also made the lighted nook on the wall to the right   
I also made a second floating style unit (see pic 2) for the power room and i am about 90% of the way through a kitchen. All total new to me, as i have never built anything like this before. 
Thanks for looking  
Joez

----------


## Vernonv

Looks good Joez. 
Did you paint directly over the laminate? Was there any special preparation before painting?

----------


## joez

Hi Vernon, nothing special in the prep, the MDF isnt like regular malemine its already dull and ready to paint on.  
I just gave it a light scuff up with a RO sander and a wip down with prepsol before spraying 2 coats of primer. Then another light sand and the top coat.  
joez

----------


## cabinet

Nice Pictures and you did a good job in builting bathroom vanity.

----------


## andy the pm

Nice work there Joez. 
Did you use a table saw to cut the sheets? 
Andy

----------


## joez

> Nice work there Joez. 
> Did you use a table saw to cut the sheets? 
> Andy

  Hi Andy, Yes tablesaw with scorer and a hand held virtuex edge bander.  
Built a kitchen at the same time, the edge bander saved me hours of work. 
Thanks Joe

----------

